# Spes Nova CN77 sunk in the Minch



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Just heard through the grapevine that the Spes Nova CN77 ( http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/81151 ) has sunk after grounding on Holm island. The crew of 2 have been rescued by the fishing vessel Arnborg LK172 ( http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=59050 ) 1/4nm off the Island ( looks like the Skipper managed to get her off the rock and backed her down away from the island which made the rescue a hell of a lot simpler and safer so well done ).

Boats can be replaced , mens lives cannot so I can only give thanks that the sea hasn't taken any lives this time and I hope the skipper can get another boat and get back to sea ASAP.

Can I ask that we don't speculate on the cause of the accident just now and let the Skipper and crewman have a chance to recover from the shock of yesterdays accident. When the MAIB report is out then we can all read what happened.

Davie


----------

